# Tastatur und Maus reagieren nicht auf dem Login Screen



## Kirby.exe (9. Jun 2021)

Ich wusste nicht in welche Kategorie ich die Frage packen soll xD Naja also ich habe eine Dual Boot System mit Windows 10 und Ubuntu 20.04 LTS. 
Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich versuche in Ubuntu zu booten und auf dem Login Screen angekomme, meine Tastatur und Maus nichts machen....Jedoch auf Windows und im Ubuntu Recovery Modus funktionieren beide  Ich vermute es liegt an den Geräte treibern aber ich kann diese nichtmal neu installieren da mit in der Root Shell ein Fehler geworfen wird 

https://postimg.cc/fJhNL58r


----------



## Kirby.exe (9. Jun 2021)

Mir war das jetzt zu blöd xD Ich habe von der Root Shell ein Backup von meinen Sachen gemacht und ubuntu einfach nochmal neuinstalliert xD Jetzt gehts wieder


----------

